# MSN sur iChat sous Leopard (problème avec Psi)



## infinitesea (10 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de passer à Leopard et je voudrais savoir comment mettre MSN sur iChat; après recherche sur le forum je suis tombé sur un site qui explique comment faire mais le problème est que c'est avec Psi 0.9.3 et la version actuellement disponible est Psi O.11. 

Je n'arrive donc pas à créer un compte Jabber, sinon quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à le faire marcher? Ca fonctionne bien?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Sidor (10 Novembre 2007)

Moi aussi je serais fortement int&#233;ress&#233; de pouvoir utiliser mon compte msn avec ichat 3.
Il est vraiment dommage que Apple n'implante toujours pas dans son logiciel la gestion de ce protocole &#231;a nous oblige &#224; passer par des logiciels tiers (tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant je l'avoue comme adium) mais bon si je ne peut pas utiliser tous les softs contenus dans mon nouveau syst&#232;me d'exploitation je trouve cel&#224; vraiment dommage


----------



## infinitesea (17 Novembre 2007)

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2007)

Utiliser *a*MSN plut&#244;t&#8230;


----------



## infinitesea (18 Novembre 2007)

En fait je voudrais juste utiliser iChat


----------



## flotow (18 Novembre 2007)

ou alors, tout basculer dans Adium  (.mac et MSN)
la configuration jabber, c'est un peu la deche 




Note du modo : Et aussi tout basculer dans le forum "Internet" parce que cette discussion n'a rien &#224; faire dans le forum "Applications" !


----------



## infinitesea (18 Novembre 2007)

OK! Merci


----------



## SylvainH (14 Mai 2008)

Pourquoi lorsqu'une question est posée, la réponse ne suis jamais ?

Personne n'a cherché à solutionner le problème, mais tout le monde le contourne !
J'ai le même problème, et je compte bien trouver une réponse pour le résoudre.


----------



## esales (14 Mai 2008)

J'utilise depuis des lustres iChat pour discuter avec les gens utilisant MSN via l'implantation de Jabber dans iChat.
Le plus difficile étant de trouver un bon serveur.

Si tu as effectué des recherches, tu as du trouver cette réponse sur ce site :
http://www.mactouch.com/logiciels/o...s_ichat_3_article87.html?var_recherche=jabber


C'est en lisant cet article que j'ai appris à configurer Psi et iChat.


----------



## jmoneyron (14 Mai 2008)

esales a dit:


> J'utilise depuis des lustres iChat pour discuter avec les gens utilisant MSN via l'implantation de Jabber dans iChat.



Pourrais-tu être plus précis ? Tu discutes depuis iChat au clavier, en audio et en vidéo avec les PC utilisant MSN ?


----------



## esales (14 Mai 2008)

Uniquement le chat avec tous ceux qui utilise le réseau MSN (PC, MAC, MSN). Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est via un serveur Jabber......


----------



## flotow (14 Mai 2008)

pour resumer, que ce soit:
mac/pc=skype
pc/pc&#8230; skype aussi 
mac/mac skype ou iChat (qui, quand il fonctionne , est de bien meilleure qualité)


----------



## jmoneyron (15 Mai 2008)

C'est bien ce que je pensais MSN en Audio/Vidéo ce n'est toujours pas possible avec un Mac.
Quand à convaincre un PC user d'utiliser Skype, c'est une autre histoire !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour resumer, que ce soit:
> mac/pc=skype
> pc/pc&#8230; skype aussi
> mac/mac skype ou iChat (qui, quand il fonctionne , est de bien meilleure qualité)



Te voilà bien restrictif. Pour ma part, voilà maintenant trois ans que je fais des conf audio/vidéo avec mon oncle, là bas au bord de la mer, qui est sur PC ! Moi, j'utilise iChat avec un compte AIM, et lui, sur son PC utilise le logiciel AIM, et ça fonctionne très bien, que ça soit en texte, ou en audio/vidéo !



jmoneyron a dit:


> Quand à convaincre un PC user d'utiliser Skype, c'est une autre histoire !!



Ben convainc le d'utiliser AIM, et de laisser MSN aux ados boutonneux ! 


Mince, le 18 novembre, I was "on the grass"  Bon jamais trop tard pour bien faire : on déménage !


----------



## ALouis (15 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Te voilà bien restrictif. Pour ma part, voilà maintenant trois ans que je fais des conf audio/vidéo avec mon oncle, là bas au bord de la mer, qui est sur PC ! Moi, j'utilise iChat avec un compte AIM, et lui, sur son PC utilise le logiciel AIM, et ça fonctionne très bien, que ça soit en texte, ou en audio/vidéo !...



Merci beaucoup de ton astuce car je cherche aussi à utiliser ichat avec des pc users.
Pour le moment je prends skype mais si cette solution fonctionne je la privilégierais.
Je vais remballer mes préjugés sur AOL et me créer un  compte


----------



## esales (15 Mai 2008)

Il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir un compte AIM avec iChat pour discuter avec un PC utilisant AIM Messenger. Cela fonctionne également très bien avec un compte .Mac avec iChat discutant avec un PC utilisant AIM Messenger.
La création d'un compte, ce soit AIM ou .mac est gratuite.


----------



## ALouis (16 Mai 2008)

Ok, je vais regarder car je pensais qu'un compte .mac était payant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2008)

ALouis a dit:


> je pensais qu'un compte .mac était payant.



Ben moi aussi, mais sur iChat, que tu ais un compte aim ou un compte .mac, ça fonctionne pareil !


----------



## palbertus (23 Juin 2008)

J'ai longtemps aussi cogité pour réussir à utiliser ma super webcam intégrée de mon super imac avec des vrais gens car le réseau ichat étant très limité...

Du coup, utilisez Mercury, qui dans sa dernière version marche très bien avec la webcam mac et les client MSN 

_@SylvainH :_ C'est sûr c'est encore une autre façon de contourner le pb, mais vu l'usine à gaz protocole Jabber pour au final pas avoir la vidéo avec MSN, autant utiliser les raccourcis !

@ bienôt !

Patrice Albertus
www.patricealbertus.net


----------



## infinitesea (3 Juillet 2008)

Moi, j'utilise finalement iChat avec AIM! Et c'est génial!


----------

